# 

## himlaje

Nie wiem jak mam podejść do takiego zamocowania murłaty. Na większości budynku murłata zamocowana jest tak jak być powinno czyli w osi wieńca i kotwy wchodza w murłate. Nad garażem murłate zamontowali mi  w sposób jak widac na zdjeciach, czyli murłata nie jest założona na kotwy tylko się z nimi styka i jest przymocowana do kotew blaszkami montażowymi. Izolacja pod murłatą w tej części też się nie zgrywa z murłątą bo jest założona w osi wieńca, także teraz z jednej strony izolacja wystaje na kilkanaście cm a zatem napewno nie sięga teraz pod całą murłate i w dużej części murłąta jest bezpośrednio na wieńcu. Nie wiem dlaczego tak zostało zrobione bo na reszcie budynku jest zrobione inaczej, czyt. poprawnie. 







Nie widziałem się jeszcze z ekipą cieśli więc nie pytałęm co sie stało, że tak zrobili. Także kierownika jeszcze nie było by obejrzał więźbe ale napewno go wezwe, jednak zanim się z nimi skonsultuje chetnie poznam opinie waszą co o tym sądzicie. Czy jest to jakaś fuszerka, grosi jakimiś poważnymi konsekwencjami czy raczej nic się nie będzie działo i bez obaw można zając sie dalszymi etapami budowy

----------


## irreality

Jak dla mnie to ta murłata jest pęknięta wzdłuż i może dlatego nie wiercili dziur bo by rozszczepiła się na pół. Jakoś na moje laickie oko nie widzi mi się to mocowanie - nie wygląda to zbyt pewnie - chyba nie trzeba dużej siły żeby aby oderwać tą murłatę (np. podważając od strony wewnętrznej).

----------


## j-j

Wg mnie z murłata wsio OK ale mocowanie hmm, wg mnie do bani ale aż takim fachowcem od więźby nie jestem.

pzdr

----------


## irreality

Na zdjęciu nr 2 chyba widać próbę wiercenia po środku (jest kreska ołówkiem i kółko). Jak nic pękła. Jeżeli pęknięcie jest "na wylot" i byłaby to moja murłata to kazałbym wymienić.

----------


## Barbossa

jednym słowem - do bani...

----------


## niktspecjalny

Mocowanie co najmniej dziwne ale wydaje się poprawne.Śruba mocująca murłatę nie zatopiona na środku.Ciekawe rozwiązanie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Murłata nie jest pęknięta na wskroś ma drobne pęknięcia typowe dla schnącego drewna. Mocowanie murłaty nie do przyjęcia! A co na to kierownik budowy?! Można to ratować spawając blachy do tych już istniejących w taki sposób aby zachodziły na wieniec i mocowanie ich prostopadle do wieńca od strony poddasza stalowymi kotwami rozporowymi np. HILTI. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## himlaje

Co na to kierbud, jeszcze nie wiem, bo jeszcze tego nie widział. Ta murłata była już raz mocowana, stąd może być ten slad nawiercania oraz slady ołówka. Pęknięcia wzdłuż, to jak napisał *Andrzej Wilhelmi* slady rozsychania i wcześniej już czytałęm na forum o takich pęknięciach krokwi (więc dotyczy chyba tez murłat), i jest to ponoć niegroźne. Murłata była raz mocowana, ale okazało się że ścianka kolankowa nad garażem (garaż jest wysunięty o 85 cm do przodu względem reszty budynku) była za wysoka i należało ją rozebrać i wylać jeszcze raz wieniec nad tą częścią. Moje podejrzenie, które teraz mnie naszło, jest takie, że w dalszym ciągu ta ścianka a raczej wieniec, bo w tym miejscu ścianka skłąda się z samego wieńca, jest nadal za wysoki i gdyby zamocował murłate w osi wieńca, tak jak to powinno być, zbyt mocno by musiał nacinać krokwie bo inaczej by dach się nie zgrał. Można to zauwazyć na zdjęciach 1 i 3 gdzie widac połączenie murłaty z krokwiami. Przesunięcie murłaty o kilka cm na zewnątrz budynku oznaczałoby wciecie krokwi o te kilka cm a to by mogło je znacząco osłabić. Czy moje podejrzenia mogą być właściwe?

*Barbossa* możesz rozwinąć swoja myśl, czy ogólnie uważasz, że murłata, wieniec, budowa itd są do bani...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Twoje podejrzenia są jak najbardziej trafne! Masz ekipę do bani! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Przecież masz dużo wyjść z tej sytuacji.Bardzo prosto jest powiedzieć ,że oprócz inwestora wszystko masz do dup..y.Jestem innego zdania jak (chylę czoła) przedmówca A.W. i jak zresztą widać na fotkach: krokwie pozacinane dobrze.Przecież tej więźby tak naprawdę nic nie ruszy.Murłatę trzeba "domocować" w tych samych miejscach co pozostałe kotwy.

----------


## himlaje

> Twoje podejrzenia są jak najbardziej trafne! Masz ekipę do bani! Pozdrawiam.


No własnie! Ekipa niby dobra ale w tym miejscu dali ciała, bo raz jak zrobili za wysoko to była wina po części murarzy a po części projektantki bo w trakcie adaptacji niewłaściwie zrobiła rysunek tej właśnie ścianki kolankowej nad garażem. Na przekroju była właściwie zanaczona różnica w wysokości ale murarze tłumaczyli, że sugerowali się rysunkiem tej scianki bo on jest bardziej specjalistyczny. Pierwszą wpadkę jeszcze dało się jakoś wytłumaczyć, bład projektanta, niedopatrzenie rysynku, itp, ale druga? To już jest lekko wqr..jające  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  . Murując drugi raz powinni to już wykonac perfekcyjnie, tym bardziej, że kilkanaście razy mierzyli wszytsko i analizowali rysunki przy perwszej wpadce, by stwierdzić czyja wina i przed inwestorem uratować honor. Zobaczymy co na to powie kierbud, jak będzie miał jakiekolwiek zastrzeżenia to wienieć do poprawki. Gorzej, że więźba jest na nim juz zrobiona. 
Chyba, że ten stan niczemu nie zagraża, ale na tym to się już nie znam. Niby siły działąjące na murłate bardziej oddziaływują spychając ją na zewnątrz a tam zapiera się o kotwe. Bardziej obawy moje budzi czy ta murłata nie oderwie się od wieńca lub obruszy gdy siła zadziała od dołu - np. jakis podrywający wiatr. Nie znam się nad tym ale takie mam wyobrażenia.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Bardzo dobre mocowanie uzyskamy za pomocą kotwy wklejanej Hilti: HIT HA-150.


Ot i jedno z rozwiązań.Głowa do góry.U mnie na działce stało się już wszystko.Twój problem to nie problem.Kier za ryjka i do galopu niech poprawiają.Niczego nie demontuj.

Dobrej nocy.

----------


## irreality

Skoro nie jest pęknięta na wskroś to tragedii wielkiej nie ma. 

Tylko umocować solidnie a nie tak...

Te kotwy wklejane wyglądają fajnie ale ceny tych co tu Google zapodaje to oscylują ok. 150 zł/szt.  :ohmy:  

A tą izolację sprawdź koniecznie dokładnie bo jak się styka drewno z betonem to lipa.

----------


## Barbossa

pewnie o to chodzi:

----------


## niktspecjalny

autorowi styknie.Bynajmniej mi o to biegało.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## zbigmor

Pęknięcia od wiercenia?   :cool:   Chyba jak się wierci przy użyciu siekiery i przecinaka.  :smile:  
Jak już wielu wspominało to pęknięcie od wysychania.
Ja bym kazał wiercić dodatkowo na środku i wkleić kotwę. Nie musi być tag gęsto jak przy normalnym montażu, bo to co jest zrobione coś tam daje pozytywnego.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"Barbossa" jesteś niezastąpiony  :Wink2:  . Rodzi się tylko jedno pytanie: to co tam robi kierownik budowy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## himlaje

Kierbud ma być w tym tygodniu. Zasygnalizowałem mu sprawe-powiedział, że musi zobaczyć. Powiedział też, że powinienem go wezwać jak ogólnie robili więźbe to wrazie czego by cos poprawili. Chyba troche za duzym zaufaniem obdarzyłem i murarzy i ciesle. Zobaczymy co kierbud wymyśli. Mam nadzieje, że chałupy nie każe rozbierać  :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

> "Barbossa" jesteś niezastąpiony  . Rodzi się tylko jedno pytanie: to co tam robi kierownik budowy? Pozdrawiam.


Nie znalazłem kierownika na tym rysunku....  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Rysunek jest poglądowy oddający istotę sprawy.Nie ma w nim miejsca na kierowników.  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Rysunek jest poglądowy oddający istotę sprawy.Nie ma w nim miejsca na kierowników.


no, niech on się dowie, że dla niego nie było miejsca....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Słowo "tam" było skrótem myślowym i miało oznaczać "na tej budowie". Dzięki wszystkim za czujność i zwrócenie uwagi  :Wink2:  . Miło, że jeszcze ktoś czyta to co wypisuję  :Wink2: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

> Miło, że jeszcze ktoś czyta to co wypisuję . Pozdrawiam.



skromność przez Ciebie przemawia.. Jestem namiętnym czytaczem thillera pt. "Dach w dobrych rękach". Jeden z moich ulubionych tematów. Ale dośc kadzenia.  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jesteś niezmiernie miły  :Wink2:  . Wiedza kosztuje więc muszę pomyśleć o jakimś abonamencie umożliwiającym wejście na ten wątek    :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## himlaje

Kierbud był i ... powiedział, że tak może być, że własnie tak sobie wyobrażał zamocowanie, przytwierdzenie murłaty w takiej sytuacji i że generalnie nie ma sie czego obawiac. Zapytałem czy powinno się dodatkowo zabezpieczyć w sposób jaki jest na rysunku Barbossy ale powiedzial, że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Bardziej zwrócił uwage na inne rzeczy, np. na pękające kwrokwie, żeby je zbic z obydwu stron deskami-calówkami.

----------


## jajmar

> Kierbud był i ... powiedział, że tak może być, że własnie tak sobie wyobrażał zamocowanie, przytwierdzenie murłaty w takiej sytuacji i że generalnie nie ma sie czego obawiac. Zapytałem czy powinno się dodatkowo zabezpieczyć w sposób jaki jest na rysunku Barbossy ale powiedzial, że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Bardziej zwrócił uwage na inne rzeczy, np. na pękające kwrokwie, żeby je zbic z obydwu stron deskami-calówkami.


Trochę to dziwne. Masz prawie pewne że murłata po pewnym czasie - może miesiąc może 3 lata podnisie sie od strony wewnętrznej budynku i będziesz miał ryse na tynku.
  A co mają dać te deski przy krokwiach i jakiej długości maja być ?

----------


## Tomek_J

> Kierbud był i ... powiedział, że tak może być, że własnie tak sobie wyobrażał zamocowanie, przytwierdzenie murłaty w takiej sytuacji i że generalnie nie ma sie czego obawiac.


A kto Ci nadał tego kierownika ? Czy aby nie wykonawca ?

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał himlaje
> 
> Kierbud był i ... powiedział, że tak może być, że własnie tak sobie wyobrażał zamocowanie, przytwierdzenie murłaty w takiej sytuacji i że generalnie nie ma sie czego obawiac.
> 
> 
> A kto Ci nadał tego kierownika ? Czy aby nie wykonawca ?




Odnoszę podobne wrażenie.

----------


## coulignon

Barbossa, jesli mogę Cię prosić, dorysuj no tam tego Kierownika....  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## himlaje

> Napisał Tomek_J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał himlaje
> 
> ...


Kierownik jest z mojego nadania tzn. z polecenia na forum. To że kierwnik zna (nie per ty ale wiedza o swoim instnieniu) murarza a murarz kierownika to inna sprawa. Poprostu spotkali sie juz na innych budowach.
Ogólnie na kierbudzie ta murłata nie zrobiła wrażenia-obejrzał cała więźbe i także ta murłate. Przy murłacie sie dłużej nie rozwodził. Powiedział, że nie jest tak jak byc powinno, czyli murłata zamocowana na kotwy ale w takiej sytuacji jak jest to nic nie powinno sie stać. Na moja sugestie czy nie wzmocnić jej dodatkowym mocowaniem, skrzywił sie i powiedział, że nie ma potrzby
Z drugiej strony, dla świętego spokoju może wezwe murarzy i niech dodatkowo domocuja ta murłate. Jeszcze pomysle.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Tomek_J
> 
> ...



Cały szkopuł w tym, że powiedział, że "nic nie powinno się stać". Zgadzam się z nim. Nie powinno, ale może. Skoro można bez większych problemów to naprawić to nad czym się zastanawiać?

----------


## himlaje

> Cały szkopuł w tym, że powiedział, że "nic nie powinno się stać". Zgadzam się z nim. Nie powinno, ale może. Skoro można bez większych problemów to naprawić to nad czym się zastanawiać?


Racja, racja. Dla świętego spokoju mojego, kierbuda i murarza a przede wszystkim mojego  :Lol:   warto to zrobić.

----------


## jajmar

> Cały szkopuł w tym, że powiedział, że "nic nie powinno się stać". Zgadzam się z nim. Nie powinno, ale może. Skoro można bez większych problemów to naprawić to nad czym się zastanawiać?


Tak powiedził bo dach nie odleci w siną dal, tzn nie przez to mocowanie, a że sie ściana zarysuje, to już troche nie bedzie jego problem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zawsze jestem przeciwny sprawdzaniu wiedzy i doświadczenia kierownika budowy czy projektanta na Forum. W tym jednak przypadku zastanawiam się nad faktem, że skoro w tak prosty sposób można poprawić mocowanie murłaty i mieć 100% gwarancji to czemu tego nie zrobić?! Przecież sposób zamocowania Twojej murłaty jest kuriozalny! Zapytam tylko dla uspokojenia sumienia jakimi gwoździami zostały przybite do murłaty te płaskie łączniki? Na zaprezentowanym zdjęciu widać, że łepki gwoździ doszły do łącznika. Przy zastosowaniu właściwych gwoździ (karbowane z łbem stożkowym) ich łby będą wystawać nad łącznikiem. Kolejna sprawa to naturalne pęknięcia drewna powstające w trakcie schnięcia, które nie wymagają żadnych wzmocnień! Dziwi więc fakt, iż Twój kierownik takie wzmocnienia zalecił bo skoro któraś z krokwi tak pękła, że należy ją wzmocnić to na tym etapie robót rozsądną decyzją byłoby ją wymienić! Nie czuję się kompetentny do oceny wiedzy Twojego kierownika ale jego decyzje budzą moje zdziwienie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## himlaje

No z tym dodatkowym wzmocnieniem mocowania murłaty to też się przychylam do opini forumowiczów. Można w sposób łatwy zabezpieczyć murłate na 100% to powinien zdecydowanie zalecić takie domocowanie.
Co do pękających krokwi to dzisiaj będąc na budowie postaram się zrobić fotki to wrzuce. Czy w takich sytuacjach standardowo zaleca się wymiane całej krokwi czy tylko jej obicie z obydwu stron to tego nie wiem.

Niemniej podczas wizyty kierbuda na budowie wyszedł duzo większy kwiatek i to naprawde sporego kalibru. Mianowicie zastosowano belki płatwiowe o niewłąściwym przekroju. W trakcie adaptacji projektu przesunąłem jeden słup podtrzymujący więźbe i w ten sposób odstępy między słupami były na tyle duże, że projektantka zwiększyła przekrój płatew z 20x20 na 20x25. Cieśla widocznie patrzył na niewłaściwy rysunek i zrobił 20x20. Poadczas wizyty na budowie kierbud powiedział, że byc może to wytrzyma ale nakazał kontakt z projektantką. Projektantka po konsultacji z konstruktorem powiedziała, że tak *nie może być* bo jak się dach zadeskuje (w projekcie była przewidziana sama folia) i na to dachówka betonowa (w projekcie była przewidziana ceramiczna) to ta płatem może się zacząć wyginać. Zaleciła najlepiej wymianiec płatew a jak nie to wzocnienie płatwi belką 20x5 (a nawet 20x7) i kategoryczne dostawienie słupa wsperajacego lukarne która opiera sie właśnie na tej płatwi. Ja się na taki słup nie bardzo chce zgodzić i będe walczył o wymiane płatwi, choć cała więźba jest już zrobiona więc może z tego wyniknąć niezła wojna.

----------


## docent56

Moim zdaniem można było zamocować murłatę prawidłowo na szpilkach a w krokwiach zrobić wycięcia trapezowe .

----------


## himlaje

Wczoraj przyjrzałem się swoim krokwiom i innym elementom konstrukcji dachu. Kierownik powiedział, że takie elemty, które są popekane na długości +/- 1 metr należy pozbijać deskami calówkami (lub lepiej 32 mm) z obu stron. Takich pęknięć jest tam dość sporo. Kiedyś czytałem, że dopóki nie pękają w poprzek krokwi to się nie martwić ale *Andrzej Wilhelmi* sugeruje by taki mocniej spękany element całkowicie wymienić. Całe drwono na więźbe kupowałem za pośrednictwem włąśnie ekipy ciesielskiej więc tym bardziej mam prawo żądać od nich odpowiedniej jakości. Na zdjęciach widać niektóre pęknięcia jednak zdjęcia nie oddają realiztycznie tych pęknięć, ale:
Ta trefna murłata też jest generalnie pęknieta i to na całej długości.




Ta krokiew na drugim planie

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Coś mi się wydaje, że Twoja ekipa ciesielska to amatorzy! Żaden profesjonalny cieśla nie wykona takiego połączenia krokwi w kalenicy bez płatwi kalenicowej. Bardzo duże zamki przy połączeniu krokwi z murłatą. Kto montuje krokiew oflisem do góry? Pęknięcia murłaty normalne i bardzo typowe dla schnącego drewna. Pęknięcia krokwi to rozwarstwienie materiału (krokiew mająca skazę w części kalenicowej nie powinna być zamontowana) materiał może pochodzić z wiatrołomu. Zdecydowanie radzę wymianę a nie żadne wzmacnianie! Tak się zastanawiam kto płaci Twojemu kierownikowi budowy i czyje interesy on reprezentuje?! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## P:)apolinek

> 





> Coś mi się wydaje, że Twoja ekipa ciesielska to amatorzy!


Ta ekipa ciesli nie zna sie na swojej pracy,prubuja cos zrobic nie wiedzac jak,masakra.
Kierownik budowy tez do wymiany skoro chce zbijac deskami płatwie czy tez krokwie.
Norma jest to ze swierzo pociata wierzba dachowa podczas schniecia peka,ale zeby az tak.Pierwszy raz sie z tym spotykam.Dziwny ten materiał , ze az tak spękany.

----------


## jajmar

> Norma jest to ze swierzo pociata wierzba dachowa podczas schniecia peka,ale zeby az tak.Pierwszy raz sie z tym spotykam.Dziwny ten materiał , ze az tak spękany.


Bo to nie są chyba pękniecia od schnięcia a jakies stare. 

Daj wiecej fotek tych pęknieć krokwi, murłata pęka normlanie a te czarne rysy wygladaja dziwnie.

----------


## P:)apolinek

> Bo to nie są chyba pękniecia od schnięcia a jakies stare.


Pekniecie w srodkowej krokwi wydlada na starsze niz pozostałe

----------


## himlaje

Drewno na więźbe organizowała, czyli było zamawiane za pośrednictem ekipy ciesielskiej. Ekipe ciesielską poleciła mi ekpia murarzy a kierbud powiedział o nich że są w miare ok. Na moje oko ekipa ciesielska spiep..rzyła sprawe. Wykonała więźbe byle jak i z byle jakiego drewna. Najgorsze że już im zapłaciłem więc pozostaje sie dogadać lub pozwać ich do sądu. Generalnie sprawa jest nie ciekawa...

----------


## skorpion029

Moim zdaniem nie ma co sie sądzić lepiej było by żeby było wiercone przez środek murłaty ale jak już jest zrobione to nie ma co rozbierać .Przy dachu z dachówki nie ma raczej groźby o poderwaniu dachu do góry.Murłata bardziej  jest narażona na rozpieranie w tym  przypadku szpilka utrzyma.Przykręć te blachy jak polecał ktoś tam wyżej tak dla własnego świętego spokoju.łączenie w kalenicy jest do przyjęcia choć lepiej jak jest zacinane i skręcane na śrubę. Co do pęknięcia belek musiał bym zobaczyć lepsze zięcia na emalia.Nie mam pojęcia co skłoniło tych cieśli ze tak zamocowali te murłaty na pewno jest tego jakiś powód. Moim zdaniem załóż te blachy  i możesz spać spokojnie co do belek jesli pekniecie jest mocne wymien ja jak delikatna rysa to zostaw .Możesz wezwać jakiegoś nie zależnego inżyniera
zeby zobaczył jak jest kumaty to pewnie dojdzie dlaczego tak jest mocowana murłata po kilku zdjęciach ciężko jest znaleźć powód. Często jest tak ze kierownik trzyma stronę fachowców.

----------


## skorpion029

A tak na marginesie to bierz poprawkę   na tym forum bo cześć ludzi tu pisze nie mając pojecie o takich sprawach oczywiście nie biorę wszystkich pod uwagę!!! poszukaj lepiej w swojej okolicy jakiegoś prawdziwego fachowca i poproś o pomoc może w śród znajomych jest pan który ma firmę i obejrzy ta budowę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## P:)apolinek

> Moim zdaniem nie ma co sie sądzić lepiej było by żeby było wiercone przez środek murłaty ale jak już jest zrobione to nie ma co rozbierać ..


Nie wiem czy zwruciłes uwage na jedno ze zdjec iz  murłata jest peknieta wzdłuz i była próba wiercenia po srodku murłaty.

----------


## himlaje

Prawdopodobieństwo rozebrania, przynajmniej częściowego, dachu jest dość spore i to nawet nei z powodu tej murłaty. Już teraz to mi nawet mniej przeszkadza, że jest tak zamontowana bo faktycznie można ja zabezpieczyć tak jak było wczesniej wskazywane, ale to że ta murłata wraz z innymi elementami ma dość długie i wyraźne pęknięcia wzdłużne. Powodem częściowego rozbierania dachu może byc konieczność wymiany płatew. Zastosowano za mały przekrój a projektantka po konsultacji z konstruktorem powiedziała, że jest to za mały przekrój i należy go wzmocnić dostawiając dodatkowy słup w jednym z pokoi na co ja się nie mogę zgodzić. Będe optował za wymianą całych płatew a to jest dużo roboty i duży koszt więc... szykuje się wojenka.

----------


## A_dam

Jak tam na tej wojence?

----------


## himlaje

Można powiedzieć, że juz po wojence. Dach został naprawiony i już nawet mam dachówkę - oczywiście położoną przez inna ekipe. Sposób naprawienia więźby nie jest taki jaki bym sobie wymarzył, bo nie wymienili mi wszystkich wadliwych elementów tylko je wzmocnili. Jestem z tego średnio zadowolony ale musiałem iść na kompromis bo inaczej by mi uciekli z budowy i mimo, że finalnie, przed sądem, doszedł bym swoich racji to jednak kosztowało by mnie to wiele więcej nerwów i czasu a przede wszytskim wstrzymanie budowy na kilka miesięcy. 
Niemniej ekipy polecić nie mogę bo na tak dziwnych ludzi do tej pory na budowie nie trafiłem  :Evil:  .

----------

